# Easing into Exercise After Spay



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

After many ups and downs (okay, mostly downs ) following Pippa's spay surgery, we have been cleared to begin a "more normal" schedule starting on Monday (12 days after surgery). The vet I saw tonight for a follow-up has asked us to "ease her into exercise". I asked for more specifics but all she could say was, "Well, I know you usually exercise her for 2+ hours a day...you don't want to start with that" or "Take her for a short on-leash jog" (Um, we are not planning to run her AT ALL on leash until 18 months, but that is another story!). 

Just wondering from those of you who recently went through a spay surgery with your V...how did you ease them back into exercise? How careful were you? How much is too much? (And yes, I will take cues from my dog )
I was thinking of starting with some shorter off-leash times (20 minutes)...and then going from there.
Thanks!!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Took mine to an empty school yard after about 10 days of short, on-leash walks (and many, many bones)... 
the second her leash was off, she exploded!!! into her usual sprint, and then the crazy legs going 4 different directions running action. 

I didn't want her wrestling any dogs that day because I wasn't sure if she could still pop open. Everything looked good after her crazy run, so we were back in buisness.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi *pippa31*! I'm so glad Pippa is doing so much better after the surgery. I don't have a good advice though because Sophie was ready to run and jump around day 2! It was extremely hard to keep her calm and not run circles around the house. I think an initial on leash walk with a short off-leash time should be fine. Sophie was something like what *Mischa* described....crazy non-stop circles! I too highly suggest avoiding other dogs in the beginning. Can't wait to see Pippa again!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Holly was pretty much the same...she was completely unfazed by the whole thing she was ready to go the day we brought her home! Ugh...we had to crate her most of the time  we eased her into after the 10 day mark as well, she was then allowed to play in yard without a leash. She also had free range of house after 10 days...she's allowed on our couches & bed & kept trying to jump up on everything so we tried to keep a close eye...didn't want her to do any damage to herself.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Quick question though...I agree we should wait to have Pippa around other dogs at first....but how long should we wait? trying to figure out dog care (while my husband and I are at work) for the next week or so.... 

So excited the end is in sight!

*Suliko I will PM you....when Pippa feels better, let's get together again! We miss Sophie *


----------

